# Gtechniq - my first use and first thoughts



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all,

Having been reading through this section prior to my new car arriving, and reading various posts on another forum, I decided to give the Gtechniq range a try. On previous vehicles I have always used Autoglym products but wanted to try something new.

So, here we are&#8230; I'm just a regular guy that likes a nice car and, to be fair, a bit of a novice when it comes to car cleaning so I'm not using anything special nor have any particular techniques.

The Products:

Gtechniq Products (http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/)
C2 Liquid Crystal £15.26
C3 Smart Carnauba £14.57
G3 Clear Vision Glass Coat £10.16
Merino Wash Mitt £8.68
MF Drying Towel £9.99
MF Buff Cloth £1.12

Products from cleanyourcar.co.uk
Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam £14.95
Chemical Guys Extreme Body Wash & Wax £22.95

The Cars

Audi TT Coupe


Toyota Aygo



As I had ordered a fair few products and was starting with both a brand new car and one that gets used on a 50 mile round trip every day I decided to take a slightly different approach to each.

I started the cleaning process in the same way on both vehicles. Started with a Snow Foam bath (great fun!!) followed by a hand wash using the wash mitt, Chemical Guys Body Wash (smells like berries!!) and the conventional 2 bucket method.





The snow foam was the best I'd used. Very thick and stripped off the delivery dust nicely. My car had done about 250 miles on the back of a trailer to get to me.

Following the wash I dried each car thoroughly using the MF Drying Towel. I was surprised how much water these towels soak up! I didn't have to wring the towel once!

Now the bit I'd been really waiting to test out. The C2. The C2 comes in a 100ml bottle with a 500ml spray bottle accompaniment. The presentation of these products is far from what I have seen with some Waxes, however, the price is far from them too!

The instruction was to use 50ml of C2 neat on the cars body work, pour the remaining 50ml into the spray bottle then fill to the top with water. This gives you 500ml of quick detailing spray for those quick buff days.

I decided to use the C2 on my TT. Not least because is obviously the most important car!! But because it's the car that I drive and wanted to see the full results and longevity of the product as days pass by.

Application of the C2 was very easy. When I spoke to Peter at Gtechniq I asked him to send me some applicators that I had read about, he obliged. To my great surprise the applicators where nothing more than a decent quality make up removal pad! I questioned Peter over this and was informed that &#8230; actually I'll just quote the email response "We have tested so many types of 'specialist' detailing pads that are meant to be hi tech and amazingly good. But in reality, when we tested a few various products available make up removal pads won every time for price and quality. Just be sure not to get any really cheap ones that will fall apart when you're using them, also make sure whatever one's you get are lint free. "

I was quite happy with the response, so decided to set on my merry way. Armed with a pile of make up removal pads and the remaining 50ml of C2 (following splitting into spray bottle for the QD spray) I began. At first I thought the application process would be a royal arse ache but it wasn't at all. I did a panel at a time, I could clearly see where I had been and buffed off with the MF cloth as I went. The entire application process took me approximately 90 minutes.

C2 is light blue in colour and is in liquid form. It smells a bit like mouth wash! Its far from foul smelling but not as nice to smell as a good fragrant wax.

It is said that C2 can last upto 8 months. If it lasts half that and keeps my car looking as it does right now then I'd be happy. I would think that I used 40ml of the C2 concentrate to treat my entire car.

For the Aygo, I decided to use C3 Smart Carnauba instead of C2. As with the TT I Snow Foamed, hand washed, dried and then used the C3 Smart Carnauba.

Application of the C3 was again vey simple. The C3 comes in a 500ml spray bottle. It was a case of either spraying the product directly onto the vehicle or onto a MF cloth for application. I took the MF cloth route to save the wax misting up onto the windscreen or just into thin air!.

The product applied evenly and, as with the C2, I could clearly see the area that I had covered. Covering a panel at a time, I left a few minutes and then began to buff off using a clean MF cloth.

I did find that unlike the C2, the longer that the C3 was on the paintwork the more pressure and elbow grease I had to use to get it off. This wouldn't be a big deal for those with machine polishers (I don't trust myself with one!).

C3 smells somewhat more pleasant than the C2. It's almost reminiscent of a home made bakewell tart.

I still have the G3 Clear Vision Glass Coat to apply but had run out of MF cloths! As soon as it's applied, I will add to this thread!

As it hasn't rained since application of either product I can't get any beading shots&#8230;. I couldn't bring myself to do it with the hose. My car looks so glossy I didn't want to spoil it!! I will however keep this thread updated over the coming weeks and months to report back on the longevity of each of the products tested.

Marks are out of 5

C2 Liquid Crystal
Ease of Application *****
Presentation ***
Finish *****
Longevity n/a - will be filled in later

C2 has given my TT a very deep and glossy look. I'm really happy with the result, and best of all, living on the south coast, I have a little peace of mind that my paint is protected against bird guano that gets dropped by the tonne!

Would I use this product again? Yes! Especially if it lasts as long as it claims to. For the finish I have received without even waxing it, I can't wait to see what the C3 would look like on top of it!

C3 Smart Carnauba 
Ease of Application ****
Presentation ***
Finish ****
Longevity n/a - will be filled in later

C3 has certainly given the Aygo a fair glossy look. Because the paint work was in a pretty bad shape I wasn't expecting miracles, and to be fair, I didn't get any. What I did get was a nice glossy shine.

Would I use this product again? Yes, but I'd be mindful as to how long I leave it on each panel to save aches and pains later than evening!

Now for the most important bit&#8230;.. the pics!

Before


After


Following C2 Application


Moody picture of a cloudy sky?? Nope, a picture of my Bonnet!! This is 2 days and 64 miles on, after having run a dry MF cloth over the bonnet to remove any dust that had collected.


Add one dirty Aygo



Give it a bit of TLC




One final note on customer service....

Peter from gtechniq has been amazing. Answered all my emails in a timely fashion and shipping out my order in double quick time. Having chatted with him over email a few times, he turns out that he too is an Audi enthusiast and is currently driving an A3. I made him suitabley jealous in each email we exchanged :lol:

When the final part of my order arrived (wash mitt out of stock - but back in stock within a few days and also arrived with the applicators I'd requested a few days prior) Peter had taken the time to write me a small note wishing me and my Audi TT well. Its only a small thing, but it certainly makes you think when you receive customer service like this! Audi Dealers could learn heaps from companies like this.

If I had to give a star rating for quality of service received from gtechniq then it'd have to be *****.

Apologies if the review lacks a little structure, but its actually the first time I've been compelled to review and share something.

I hope that someone else may find this useful.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

nice and nice folding mirrors?


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks, and yes folding mirrors. As everyone else has commented on them though.... annoyance that there is no option to flip in and out on ignition but you can't have it all :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

so i shouldnt mention that BMW's swivel as you reverse park.


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

BLinky said:


> so i shouldnt mention that BMW's swivel as you reverse park.


 :lol: Best not!


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

wow what a great post!
i have been meaning to do a short writeup on the C2 for a while now. I have found it to be far superior to any waxes i have tried, and i wont use anything else than Gtechniq now. i have found one neat application of C2 to last around 4 months (with washing twice a week  ) i have just topped it up with a diluted mix and the beading is awesome again 8) 
My large collection of waxes now go unused due to the results of the C2


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

As promised, here are some beading shots following last nights rain.

You'll see how "slippery" the C2 has left my body work. The marks you see aren't where I have run my finger through but where a bead got too large and slipped off the car. I've just been out in it and the water just poured off the roof at about 15mph.

You can see what I mean in this pic. The big bead to the right of the pic has started to move.






So far I'm a happy camper but am only 5 days in...


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice beadage!


----------



## TOGWT (Sep 1, 2010)

Great review, thanks for posting...


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

AWESOME JOB, and GREAT WRITE UP, you should also add it to another forum, it will be well received.

Not sure if i am allowed to recommend another FORUM but

Detailingworld.com is a great place to increase your knowledge as well, im still new to the site myself but its very useful.

Admins/Mods please remove if im not allowed to provide such a link.

cheers


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

ausTT said:


> AWESOME JOB, and GREAT WRITE UP, you should also add it to another forum, it will be well received.
> 
> Not sure if i am allowed to recommend another FORUM but
> 
> ...


It's OK, detailingworld.com is often mentioned on here and there's plenty of us that post here and DW. I've got a few of the Gtechnic products on there way including C2. If it's all as great as I'm expecting, I may be selling a few Swissvax products off!


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

My Gtechnic arrived and I detailed the TT ready for winter. Here's what I found after 1 coat of C2 concentrate. The Swissvax has now been sold!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks very good mate, i am always looking for new products trouble is you then start to get a big collection of part used stuff.


----------

